# Some Past Pictures of My Dog at the Park



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Old pics of my dog Hans at the dog park, we still take him there several times a week even though he has problems with arthritis...he loves it there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

Great dogs and beautiful setting, SB!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 27, 2015)

Such nice dogs, SeaBreeze and gorgeous parkland.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Lovely dogs, SB. What a beautiful place for them to play.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, here's some other dogs playing at the park.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's Hans in winter with his coat on.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Soo cute, SB. Love the one that resembles a floor mat. Adorable. Wish I could have a dog.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Love the picture of Hans in his winter coat. What a handsome boy he is. Such a wise expression on his face.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Love the picture of Hans in his winter coat. What a handsome boy he is. Such a wise expression on his face.



Agree.  He has class.   What's his personality like, SeaBreeze?     Stoic?  (Where's Josiah )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Nancy, he's always had a dominant personality but is friendly.  He still full of pi$$ and vinegar, like when he was young in many ways, though old age has slowed him down greatly.  He's best buddies with the cat, and an overall sweetie.  He's really the most obedient dog I've ever had, as long as he's not busy in the woods rolling in some funk or eating it, he comes when called and is a good boy. :love_heart:


----------

